# Getting face wet while drinking out of bowl



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Haley sticks her whole face in her water bowl even though the bowl is tiny!! :shocked:  Her face gets wet and now showing signs of discoloring.
I try to dry her face off but she will not stay still, little bugger  I have read about water bottles but are there any bowls that are made specifically for this??

:ThankYou:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have ceramic buddy bowls. They work pretty well for that.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have the ceramic hand made bowls from Crystal (Pampered Pets) and they are made so that they do not get water on their facial hairs.......Love it!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 17 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792825


> I have ceramic buddy bowls. They work pretty well for that.[/B]



I love my buddy bowls from Bayou!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have 2 buddy bowls. Hannah brought her own & I bought another one from Crystal. No wet faces here.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been meaning to ask...is there a website with the different design options for the ceramic buddy bowls?


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I have a buddy bowl too. I think I got it from Malt (or is it Malta) Angel in Ca. It makes a big difference in tear staining because I've noticed Winnie's getting some 'rusty" hairs around her mouth and muzzle since I've been putting a stainless bowl outside for her to drink from when she's out playing. I'll have to get another buddy bowl.


----------



## Samsons_Mom (May 7, 2009)

I was told Ceramic bowls and Stainless steal bowls...I got the stainless steal bowls for Halo because I was to afraid to travel with the Ceramic.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792998


> I've been meaning to ask...is there a website with the different design options for the ceramic buddy bowls?[/B]


Crystal had several designs on her site when I bought one from her.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 17 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792855


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 17 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792825





> I have ceramic buddy bowls. They work pretty well for that.[/B]



I love my buddy bowls from Bayou!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Do you have a website address? I googled buddy bowls from Bayou but did not come across it. :ThankYou:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 17 2009, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792827


> I have the ceramic hand made bowls from Crystal (Pampered Pets) and they are made so that they do not get water on their facial hairs.......Love it!!!!![/B]


They are beautiful! Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Please if anyone has a link to the pampered pets site, I would appreciate it too!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's Crystal's storefront: http://stores.pamperedpetboutiquellc.com/StoreFront.bok

here is the link to her bowls page: http://stores.pamperedpetboutiquellc.com/-.../Categories.bok


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm down to just 3 bowls right now. The Hydrangea Bowl has been sold. But I have a new shipment coming in anytime. If you want something specific, the artist can do that for you. Just PM if you're interested.


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

Vivi drinks out of a water bottle. I just have it attached to her ex-pen and she can drink out of it whether she is in her pen when we're not home or when she it out running around. it looks like a big hamster water bottle, but I promise I got it in the dog section of the pet store!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jun 19 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793837


> Vivi drinks out of a water bottle. I just have it attached to her ex-pen and she can drink out of it whether she is in her pen when we're not home or when she it out running around. it looks like a big hamster water bottle, but I promise I got it in the dog section of the pet store![/B]


I kind of want to do that for Lola to keep her face dry...but I read that drinking out of the bottle doesn't hydrate them enough? Is this true?


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jun 19 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793840


> QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jun 19 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793837





> Vivi drinks out of a water bottle. I just have it attached to her ex-pen and she can drink out of it whether she is in her pen when we're not home or when she it out running around. it looks like a big hamster water bottle, but I promise I got it in the dog section of the pet store![/B]


I kind of want to do that for Lola to keep her face dry...but I read that drinking out of the bottle doesn't hydrate them enough? Is this true?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I honestly don't know if that is true or not...Vivi appears to drink a LOT of water out of it - I would think she's properly hydrated though...


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

What is the size on the buddy bowls from Pampered Pet Boutique? Thanks.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jun 19 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793843


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jun 19 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793840





> QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jun 19 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793837





> Vivi drinks out of a water bottle. I just have it attached to her ex-pen and she can drink out of it whether she is in her pen when we're not home or when she it out running around. it looks like a big hamster water bottle, but I promise I got it in the dog section of the pet store![/B]


I kind of want to do that for Lola to keep her face dry...but I read that drinking out of the bottle doesn't hydrate them enough? Is this true?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I honestly don't know if that is true or not...Vivi appears to drink a LOT of water out of it - I would think she's properly hydrated though...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I also heard the water bottles should only be used during travel and other cases - they don't get enough water from it on a daily basis. So we stopped using them and only use the bowls.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

The buddy bowls are cute I've never seen these before. Coconut likes to drink out of a cup, but I think I will order a buddy bowl to see if she likes it.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (drclee @ Jun 22 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795456


> QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jun 19 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793843





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jun 19 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793840





> QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jun 19 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793837





> Vivi drinks out of a water bottle. I just have it attached to her ex-pen and she can drink out of it whether she is in her pen when we're not home or when she it out running around. it looks like a big hamster water bottle, but I promise I got it in the dog section of the pet store![/B]


I kind of want to do that for Lola to keep her face dry...but I read that drinking out of the bottle doesn't hydrate them enough? Is this true?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I honestly don't know if that is true or not...Vivi appears to drink a LOT of water out of it - I would think she's properly hydrated though...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I also heard the water bottles should only be used during travel and other cases - they don't get enough water from it on a daily basis. So we stopped using them and only use the bowls.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did that with my first maltese pup, Imani. She would stand their all day drinking the tiny water drops that came out. She was only one pound...
So we just use bowls with Gigi. Her chin gets wet, but I personally don't care. It'll dry eventually. The most important is that she gets enough water and loves lappin' it up.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 19 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793801


> Here's Crystal's storefront: http://stores.pamperedpetboutiquellc.com/StoreFront.bok
> 
> here is the link to her bowls page: http://stores.pamperedpetboutiquellc.com/-.../Categories.bok[/B]



Thanks for these links! I often wondered about what to do with my boys getting their faces wet (and stained) but never thought about the height of the bowl. Funny enough Raine, my little princess who has the longest hair of the three, had never got her face wet. Must be how the boys always slobbering and Raine being so prim and proper.


----------

